# Lancer in torrent Transmission dEUS iPad



## Azergoth (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous 

Après Ine recherche sur le net er sur le forum, je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose...


Est-ce possible de lancer un torrent sur mon Mac branché sur le même réseau que mon iPad depuis l'iPad? Par magnet link par exemple?


Merci


----------



## Azergoth (17 Décembre 2011)

Oups, je vois que l'autocorrect de mon iPad à changé depuis en dEUS... étrange :s


modo?


----------



## Azergoth (1 Juin 2012)

Up: ça m'intéresse aussi 

Tu as trouvé quelque chose?

ÉDIT: ou comment un imbécile fait un recherche et tombe sur s'un propre post...


----------



## drs (1 Juin 2012)

J'ai pas la reponse, mais j'ai bien rigole


----------

